# Selenoid question, Western conventional plow



## z_scapes (Sep 24, 2009)

Help! I've purchased a new selenoid and I can't get my wires correct? I've been on westernplows.com looking at the diagram and I'm just not gettin it right.
The selenoid should be "triggered" from the one wire coming from the joystick (cable) controller, Going to the Switch side of the selenoid, correct? the only other wire I had was a jumper from the hot post to the small ign post?
That one wire coming off the cable control isn't powered so it must be a ground. when I hook the terminals to the battery the pump raises the plow lift arm to the top and try's to continue to run. OCuld the switch in the cable controller be bad or am I just not wiring the lead off the controller correctly. I've changed the wiring order around every way I could think of.
Can someone lead me to a better diagram or tell me which wire goes where on their set up, thanks.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

z_scapes;1147747 said:


> the only other wire I had was a jumper from the hot post to the small ign post?


The solenoid has "ign" printed on one of the small terminals? There's your problem, you have a starter solenoid not a plow solenoid. Two different things that will not work as such..


----------



## z_scapes (Sep 24, 2009)

GReat, now all I have to do is find a plow selenoid, IN KY in the next 4-5 hours.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

a starter solenoid will work but it is not rated continuous use, the "other" little terminal on a starter (ford for example) doesn't have to be used. 
the proper solenoid only has one small post , get's it's power from the joystick, switch whatever. All a solenoid is is an electricaly controlled switch! Energize the solenoid, it creates a magnetic field, pulling the two contacts together.
By the way, I just had to return a new western aftermarket solenoid to NAPA as it was stuck in the ON position.

OK, AFTER SOME RESEARCH AND SOME GOOD WORDS FROM A MUCH MORE KNOWLEDGEABLE PERSON THAN MYSELF, THE WESTERN SOLENOID OPERATED DIFFERENTLY, 
HERE IS A LINK:
http://library.westernplows.com/pdf/62880.pdf


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

dave_dj1;1148648 said:


> a starter solenoid will work but it is not rated continuous use, the "other" little terminal on a starter (ford for example) doesn't have to be used.
> the proper solenoid only has one small post , get's it's power from the joystick, switch whatever. All a solenoid is is an electricaly controlled switch! Energize the solenoid, it creates a magnetic field, pulling the two contacts together.
> By the way, I just had to return a new western aftermarket solenoid to NAPA as it was stuck in the ON position.


Only problem is that the old cable pumps don't function a solenoid in the conventional matter....and that's why a regular old starter solenoid doesn't work as I already stated.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

B&B you are correct, after some research i did just find that the western solenoid is grounded to trip it.


----------

